# anarchy in america



## connerR (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.anarchy.tv/home/index.php

I saw this while perusing the intarwebs a few minutes ago. It's a series of webisodes depicting an economic apocalyptic America. Taken from the website:



> The year is 2013. America is bankrupt. On sidewalks in front of darkened banks, preachers scream "Armageddon!" In the cities, food riots erupt and mobs loot stores.
> Some police lash back with crowd control; others join in; none have been paid for months. As electricity flickers across America, the horizons are lit by burning buildings near which the homeless huddle for warmth. In the countryside, armies of the unemployed wander down train tracks. Most of them beg for work and a plate; others take what they need. In headlines, the few newspapers still publishing all cry out the same question: Is This the End of America?
> 
> People gathered in a small-town bar stare silently at the breaking news on TV. "Another state of emergency," the reporter announces, "The President will address the nation minutes from now to declare Martial Law...."
> ...




The site requires a password to get to...I'm not sure why, but "GotLiberty" should get you into it. 

Seems interesting. No mention on a release date, though.


----------



## oldmanLee (Feb 1, 2010)

Took a look,and it might be interesting to pirate the vids.The structure for the sales pitch is right out of Ayn Rand by way of the folks that are making money off her work,and while I find Objectivism a facinating and possible good basis for a lfe philosophy,far too often leads to out and out facisim for my tastes.Will be interesting to follow and see what they guy does with it.


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE (Feb 1, 2010)

it's an idea, but they're like, "send us your money to support anarchy! If you send atleast $100 you'll receive these promotional items..." Like what the fuck is that? That sounds like exactly what we don't want... atleast that's what I don't want... but other than that the idea sounds good I just don't like the whole capitalist approach .. the headline is JOIN THE REVOLUTION then it says "Make Anarchy in America a reality! Do your part to move our culture away from collectivism and toward freedom. Do it for yourself. Do it for your friends and neighbors. Do it for your children and grandchildren" and right underneath, it says donate. Not get off your ass and do some direct action


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Feb 1, 2010)

> The year is 2013. America is bankrupt. On sidewalks in front of darkened banks, preachers scream "Armageddon!" In the cities, food riots erupt and mobs loot stores.
> Some police lash back with crowd control; others join in; none have been paid for months. As electricity flickers across America, the horizons are lit by burning buildings near which the homeless huddle for warmth. In the countryside, armies of the unemployed wander down train tracks. Most of them beg for work and a plate; others take what they need. In headlines, the few newspapers still publishing all cry out the same question: Is This the End of America?


Wait, the "End of America" is something anarchists need to fight _against_? Weird as hell definition. Then again, these folks buddies think mailing tea bags is a "revolution", so I guess its not that weird.



> Make Anarchy in America a reality! Do your part to *move our culture away from collectivism* and toward freedom. Do it for yourself. *Do it for your friends and neighbors.* Do it for your children and grandchildren.


I'm not even sure how to mock that other than simply parrot what they said.



> If a thousand-page novel can inspire so many people to change their whole belief system, imagine the power of a story told in moving images. There have been a number of recent movies with some libertarian themes, like The Matrix, which many people consider a metaphor for the coercive State, but the message is subtle and easily missed. *Others, like V for Vendetta, portray dystopian visions that make clear the evil nature of the coercive State but offer little in the way of realistic solutions.*


When the people changing their whole belief system off of a thousand-page novel can't grasp the basic outline of a couple hundred page comic book, question what reading level that novel was written for.



> He was a libertarian by the time he *finished college*, but still believed in the political process until he got a close personal look at that process. Turning his back on the *legal profession* and politics, he became a *successful entrepreneur* for many years. Years of reading and thinking about the state of freedom in America convinced him that voluntary societies are the only hope for freedom and the future of civilization.
> 
> 
> 
> Sky had many *friends and acquaintances in the entertainment industry*, and he decided to devote himself to spreading the message of freedom through entertainment.


----------



## connerR (Feb 1, 2010)

That's an awesome picture, LovelyAcorns!


----------

